# Kojo neutered today. Hates cone.



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I tried inflatable collar from Amazon but he could lick his wound. So cone of shame. He really hates it. Will be really hard to watch him suffer 7-10 days with it. He is able to drink water but not eat food with cone. Keeps pawing at it, running into walls, dragging it on floor. So pitiful.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Some people use a baby onesie instead of a cone.... might be something to look into?


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

My heart hurts for the little ones with the cones.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I found the first couple of days were the hardest to keep him from trying to go after the incision. He still tried sometimes, but not nearly as much. Maybe you can try the ring again in a couple of days, at least when you’re able to supervise him. But, if he’s really determined, especially when it gets to the point where it starts itching, you might be stuck with the cone anyway. It definitely can’t hurt to try the onesie! After a few days mine accepted the ring and the harder part was keeping him from running! 

Poor guy!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo is 4 days post surgery. He has been much better about licking incision. If I see him starting to lick, I say no no and he stops. I have him back in inflatable collar. I noticed one of the staples protruding a little bit this AM so he did something during the night. But I am in recliner today, watching TV and on tablet keeping an eye on him. I tried putting him in crate for the night with cone and that was extremely stressful for both of us, so put inflatable collar back on. Won't be putting cone back on him as he is healing and unlikely to reopen wound.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Poor Kojo! My previous dog was neutered the day before I picked him up. I could not see an incision, the breeder said she gets it done by laser? He was not bothered at all by anything. I called around here since she had said to find a vet who does the laser. This was a long time ago and there was only one choice and it was a few hundred dollars more than regular neutering. So the breeder had it done at her vet and I paid for it. He was 10 months old at the time(I'm adding before anyone thinks I had a little puppy neutered!). The recovery was so easy. 
My Hav was neutered by one of his previous owners so I didn't have to! But most dogs hate the cone. When my previous dog had to have bladder surgery, I kept him with me day and night for 2 weeks til the stitches came out, held him in my arms while we slept. I didn't have the heart to put the cone on him.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo got his staples out today. I was able to leave him out of cone and inflatable collar past couple days. But the inflatable collar created terrible cotton ball mats all around his neck. 
He must have "blown coat" because he never got mats befor. His mats look like cotton balls. I tried working some of them out with Warren London Hydrating Butter using my fingers and small steel comb. Very tedious and Kojo wouldn't tolerate it more than 5 minutes at a time.

Kojo has appointment with groomer for puppy cut on Thursday so all those mats will be gone and start fresh.


----------

